# splake in deer creek ???? with pic



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

[attachment=2:2m2uec3a]532883_3656095526837_1408057635_3339977_917143153_n.jpg[/attachment:2m2uec3a]went to deer creek today we caught 30 or so fish one nice brown and a splake i caught another slpake in there about 20 years ago where are they comming from ?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

If they look like the fish below than congrats man...you got a splake in Deer Creek. Knowing you I trust ya that it aint from Fish Lake....like that Lake Trout in Utah Lake that other guy posted. It would be nice to see more splake in Deer Creek...those guys sure are pretty, taste great and fight like hell.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

it had light colors but it was a splake you got to blow up the pic to see it wish i didnt go ice swimming with my good camera in my pocket we ( only got one splake )


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow what an awesome day! Where were you fishing, shore, boat?


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

off the bank we was there about four hours 11 am to 3


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

was told its a lake trout i dont know how to tell the difference when they so small any one can tell?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

those pics make it difficult to really tell. Here's some advice for trying to distinguish:
1. Tail -- is it a deep fork? Or moderate fork? (deep fork = lake trout)
2. spots -- are they round (mostly), or are they all different shapes? (round spots = splake)

(color isn't going to help you. A splake in a place like Deer Creek won't have the coloration like those from Fish Lake -- so ignore color, or the lack of it)


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

the spots was round and turned in a tiger patern as it went up its back sorry about the bad pics my good camera was in my pocket when i went ice swimming in deer creek this year does colors of spots make a difference


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

well.... sure, spot color could make a huge difference. Trout have black spots on a light background (rainbows, cutthroat, brown). Char, on the other hand, have light spots on a dark background (brook trout, lake trout, splake).

Further, brook trout (and sometimes splake as well) will get blue halos around the spots. But, like I eluded to in the other post, coloration can be very misleading. Depending on the water the fish came from, colors vary greatly even among the same species of fish. It is better if you can look at other characteristics along with color to ID your fish. (tail fork, spotting patterns, fins, teeth on the tongue or not, jaw extension, etc.).

If the spots were round, chances are it was a splake. Is this reason for alarm? Not really. I don't know what hatchery raises the fish that are stocked in Deer Creek, but if a few splake got mixed in with those other fish, big deal. They are sterile. They won't have the ability to do any real harm to the fishery.


do you still have the original picture from your camera (was it a digital camera)?


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

this fish was also caught above charlston bridge in the flooded river channel one of the reason for thinking it was a splake


----------

